# Over stressing Therabands?



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

So....I looked at the elongation charts for TB, but I am trying to find out when is a TBG band over stressed.

My new bands on my Pocket Predator are showing small tears and scuffs after fewer than 1000 shots. Have I over shot the bands? Have I over stressed them by drawing too far?

I guess my question is: If my draw length is 34 inches, how long should my bands be? Any chart for that?

K in NY


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

1000 shots with Theraband is pretty darned good. If they were breaking at 50 or 100, you would have a problem.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup, henry is right, seems like if you are getting that many shots you are way understressing them! meaning you arent getting the potential speed you could if you cut them shorter, depending ob the individual and how they shoot, the speed they want it almost seems you are getting 3-5x the band life of most people who post here


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I beleive the max elongation is 5x on TBG. At a 34 in. Draw you then want to be @ 7 in. Between pouch and fork. Its a ball park starting point. You can then adjust + or- depending how they feel and shoot. You can feel when your at max elongation. If you getting 1000 shots thats pretty dam good. My guess is that you could shorten a little and get better speed but then even fewer shots per band set. They dont last forever.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I often use TBG cut to 3/4" strips. With a 30" draw length I cut the bands to 7 1/2". I guess this works out to 400% elongation. With an 8" pouch-to-frame length I recorded 1300 shots on 2 sets of bands before breakage. The 7 1/2" might go a bit less but it still seems to last.

You could try 8 1/2" and see if the velocity meets your needs. If not, try 7 1/2" to 8".

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Sweet! Just the info I needed. I'm new to slingshots. I shoot a lot of arrows from my longbow and get many 1000s of shots before I need to replace my string. Wasn't sure what to expect from rubber.

Just put the last coat of urethane on 4 multiplex slingshots. I bought a rotary cutter last week and my 18' of TBG just showed up today! I'll cut some pouches tomorrow and get the kids out for some stump shooting.

K in NY


----------

